# What would be the best computer for just playing video games on it



## DragonLover17 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know please i want to get a gameing computer.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 22, 2010)

Look through this thread for ideas.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1986-Gaming-Machine-Your-PC-Specs-Updated

But go towards the end of the thread; it's a pretty old one.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Nollix (Jun 22, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Look through this thread for ideas.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1986-Gaming-Machine-Your-PC-Specs-Updated
> 
> But go towards the end of the thread; it's a pretty old one.


 
A thread filled with various rigs built/bought by people with varying levels of knowledge and expertise is not a good resource for determining what kind of computer to get.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 22, 2010)

Need the following info:

1) Budget
2) Technical knowledge
3) Games that will be run / Need/want for "future-proofing" and/or high-quality parts vs economy (ties in with budget, but is its own consideration)
4) Brand preferences with regard to OEMs (Dell, HP, etc) and parts (Intel vs AMD, etc), if applicable
5) Any existing parts that will be transferred (monitor(s), keyboard, mouse, etc included)
6) General area (country is OK) for pricing purposes


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Need the following info:
> 
> 1) Budget
> 2) Technical knowledge
> ...


1:Not that much at the moment
2:Some not much
3:SecondLife,BakuganDimensions a few others
4:I like both Dell and HP
5: Dont have anything to transfer
6:Bozeman,Montana,U.S.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, I was hoping for more of a ballpark figure, but I guess you mean under $1k. Thankfully, those kinds of games are pretty easy to run with relatively low-end hardware, so you can scrape by with a more budget-conscious system. It's a little late right now, so I'll take a look around for something that might do you sometime tomorrow. That said, I take it you'll need a keyboard/mouse/monitor, too.


----------



## Ookami221 (Jun 22, 2010)

... well... Dont get any thing Dell. Im sorry but dell crashes alot. So that scratches out Ailen Were... Id try a Toshiba Gaming laptop


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm alright so Dell is a no go,Toshiba Gaming laptop huh ill see if walmart has one though i doubt it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 22, 2010)

Dude, you're not getting a Dell?


----------



## Syradact (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## skywire (Jun 22, 2010)

Asus, acer, and Sony are all good options (don't know about Toshiba) And avoid the term "gaming" when your picking it out. what you are describing counts as something between casual gaming and just 3d browser graphics which doesn't require nearly the setup that, what a sales person would consider, gaming would.

and at all costs avoid hp, dell, and gateway, along with there subbrands compaq and alienware (which are the only ones i know of)
also remember to make sure it has a dedicated graphics processor


----------



## Flatline (Jun 22, 2010)

This site has suggestions of hardware for various levels, from entry to high-end.

You should also check out this guy's hardware reviews, they are very helpful.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 22, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> This site has suggestions of hardware for various levels, from entry to high-end.
> 
> You should also check out this guy's hardware reviews, they are very helpful.


 
lol, those are some pretty bad builds.


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 22, 2010)

skywire said:


> and at all costs avoid hp, dell, and gateway, along with there subbrands compaq and alienware (which are the only ones i know of)
> also remember to make sure it has a dedicated graphics processor


 
Why? If they offer a decent price: performance ratio, go with them. Dell has one of the best warrenties out there, and their (australian) customer service is great. And alienware, while overpriced and stupidly looking, is built like a brick shithouse. They just don't break. HP offer decent systems that are reliable.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 22, 2010)

Maxwell said:


> Why? If they offer a decent price: performance ratio, go with them. Dell has one of the best warrenties out there, and their (australian) customer service is great. And alienware, while overpriced and stupidly looking, is built like a brick shithouse. They just don't break. HP offer decent systems that are reliable.


 
Dell admittedly has pretty decent low end/office computers. However, Alienwares are for douchebags with more money than computer knowledge.


----------



## Maxwell (Jun 22, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Dell admittedly has pretty decent low end/office computers. However, Alienwares are for douchebags with more money than computer knowledge.


 
I mostly agree. But the m11x is a marvel, cheap, fast, light, small. Only thing wrong is it's butt ugly and has an alienware logo.


----------



## skywire (Jun 22, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Dell admittedly has pretty decent low end/office computers. However, Alienwares are for douchebags with more money than computer knowledge.


 
while dell might be cheep they are always bogged down with tons of crapware to the point were you might as well just format the hard drive and start from scratch.

and while Alienware has many good computers they add many more features then anyone would need and then charge double for them if you need a computer that clocked out build it yourself or go with falcon northwest or factor gaming both of which have a more reasonable price (as long as you stay away from 3.0+ gigahertz core 2 duos)


----------



## RailRide (Jun 22, 2010)

Syradact said:


>


 
I LOL'ed.

Hard.

---PCJ


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 22, 2010)

Im not the best when it comes to computers... (seriously. go to Runefox.) but if you were going to go to a store and buy a computer, make sure you say that you want a computer compatible for games/online games/etc.

because if you say "i want a gamer computer."  they give you a flashy glittery box full of fans and knobs with a piece of shit inside.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Im not the best when it comes to computers... (seriously. go to Runefox.) but if you were going to go to a store and buy a computer, make sure you say that you want a computer compatible for games/online games/etc.
> 
> because if you say "i want a gamer computer."  they give you a flashy glittery box full of fans and knobs with a piece of shit inside.


 
They'll give you the same shit regardless. Retail stores are a poor place to buy anything besides office desktops.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nollix said:


> They'll give you the same shit regardless. Retail stores are a poor place to buy anything besides office desktops.



What would be the best store to get a good gaming computer then i dont have any bestbuys around all i really have is costco, walmart and staples.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 23, 2010)

Costco will probably have the best stock of computers designed for things other than office work and general multimedia, but you're not guaranteed to find anything decent at a box store, and you're not guaranteed to find it at a decent price, either. Ordering online is almost always the best way to go about this kind of thing (or getting a local shop to put one together), and it's really the only way to know for sure what you're getting beforehand, and make any necessary modifications.

If you don't mind cleaning the Dell gunk off the computer, Dells are actually fairly good as far as that kind of thing goes. They don't really "crash" any more or less often than any other OEM for any real reason, though they're generally not excellent, either - No OEM truly is at the prices you're probably looking at. Again, I always say that the best way to get a new computer is to put it together yourself, but barring that, shop around. Compare specs (ask for specification sheets for any models you're interested in), compare prices, and compare brand reputation. Pick the one with the most acceptable combination of the three.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 23, 2010)

ASUS G60JX has never failed me.  Great specs for around $1000.


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, you could probably get yourself a pc with an ati 4670, duel core cpu, and 4 gb of ram and it would be budget price (this should not cost you anymore than $500 now adays) and you could still run today's games as long as you don't turn the resolution up to high.


----------

